# Horizontal belt knife



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Been looking for a while for a horizontal belt knife, fixed blade. Would like to carry it at 10-11 o'clock with the handle about at belt buckle for easy concealment. Nothing big maybe 3.5 to 4 inch blade at most. Always carry a folder but want to add another quicker option. When sitting the folder in the pocket is worthless. So what do you guys use or recommend??


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

As luck would have it, I have been looking for the same kind of solution.
I found this knife that does the trick for me: https://sport.woot.com/offers/crkt-crawford-n-e-c-k-knife-6?ref=w_cnt_lnd_cat_sprt_2_13
Great price, too!

I wear it exactly where you're thinking of wearing it. My right side of the buckle, handle pointing left over the buckle. An easy grab for my off-hand, and more than manageable for my main hand. The size is great, doesn't poke out oddly when wearing a long-tailed shirt. I did clip off the dangly bit, leaving about an inch of it to maintain the knot, and melting it solid there to hold it together.
The sheath is customizable to swap orientation.
I wear it so that the "tab" is down when the handle points to my left. This lowers the whole thing a bit, and allows for my gut... kinda. Man I need to get rid of this spare tire.

I caution you... if you have a gut like me, that rides over the waistline when sitting, try not to sneeze. Trust me. ;-)

EDIT: While wearing it for the first week, I noticed a new benefit. I once heard a story of a criminal who targeted men while they were standing at the urinal, robbing them during their most vulnerable time. I never had a good solution for how to arm myself quickly enough to do anything, and not be completely obvious about my action, likely putting me at a severe disadvantage in the situation. With a knife kept at the belt buckle, it's an immediate option that requires no "tell" on the draw, and gives you a bladed response as soon as you turn. I like it!


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

An Izula is another option. I'm currently trying it out as a boot knife but prior to that I had it on the small of my back. It worked fine but it does not work when I carry my mag pouch. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> As luck would have it, I have been looking for the same kind of solution.
> I found this knife that does the trick for me: https://sport.woot.com/offers/crkt-crawford-n-e-c-k-knife-6?ref=w_cnt_lnd_cat_sprt_2_13
> Great price, too!
> 
> ...


Well, that's gotta be enough to put a guy off of armed robbery... his victim coming at him with a blade and his mule out.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I have a Bradford Guardian 3 that is exactly what you describe.


----------



## Mike54 (Feb 16, 2014)

I carry the Izula in that position but with the handle at about a 45 degree angle up.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

StratMaster said:


> Well, that's gotta be enough to put a guy off of armed robbery... his victim coming at him with a blade and his mule out.


As Rodney Carrington says, "Nobody wants to fight the naked guy."


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Mike54 said:


> I carry the Izula in that position but with the handle at about a 45 degree angle up.


How did you manage that?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

That Bradford Guardian is exactly what I'm looking for, but $159 bucks is a little more then I'll spend on a knife. Christ I can buy a new gun for that, Hi Point. 

Couldn't find the Crkt, the link goes to the whole website. Couldn't find it searching.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Couldn't find the Crkt, the link goes to the whole website. Couldn't find it searching.


Sorry about that. I swore it worked when I tested it last night.
Anyways, navigate to their Sports and Outdoors section, then Outdoor Recreation sub-section.
Should be the 12th thing in the listing from that page.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Sorry about that. I swore it worked when I tested it last night.
> Anyways, navigate to their Sports and Outdoors section, then Outdoor Recreation sub-section.
> Should be the 12th thing in the listing from that page.


Checked, . . . sold out.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Chipper said:


> That Bradford Guardian is exactly what I'm looking for, but $159 bucks is a little more then I'll spend on a knife.


I understand. But I'm a blade-head. If you think their 3 is expensive, I also bought the Guardian 4 in 3V. This is one of the strongest, edge holding knives I've ever seen. The handle fit me like Brad made it for me, personally.

I'm also the kind of guy who hates doing a job, and right in the middle of it, a cheap tool snaps.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

dwight55 said:


> Checked, . . . sold out.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


Dang.
They put it back every so often. I picked mine up about a month ago, and the latest one shows up this week.
They do tend to sell out each time at that price.


----------



## duncan1371 (Apr 27, 2015)

I have to add about the ESEE izula. I got the izula added scales and it goes everywhere with me just to the left if my belt buckle. I have even forgot it was there and passed the medal detectors before. They just figured it was my riggers belt.

Long story short it works well. I will be getting the clip for it shortly. Right now I use 550 cord with a toggle. It is secure but I want the clip for it. 

For the record. Don't do that. I forgot. And it was just a lucky draw. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike54 (Feb 16, 2014)

I put a teklok on my Izula and can change the angle of carry some.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Trusting you knife aficionados is too smart to tote one to a gun fight. lol. I have an old Cowboy welder Buddy who say he can take off his belt and whip any knife guy in town by swinging the big buckle and holding onto the leather part. I was always taught to go break off the nearest car radio arial and start flailing with that My old game warden buddy taught his kids a baseball bat is hard to beat.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Chipper, I'm working on some cheap knives now just for my personal destruction, er, I mean "use."

The one pictured is the Buri fixed blade by Gear-Aid. The one problem is that to get the most out of this knife you have to know how to sharpen, it was a mess.

...then again, I paid 15 bucks for it, and I bought a black handled one, too...


----------

